# Thank goodness for this forum!



## frontierflyer (Sep 15, 2006)

HELLO!! I just found this forum and signed up right away! Its going to be therapeutic to be able to discuss my halloween obsession with others and know that there are others like me!! 

Looking forward to learning lots from the group!!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum frontierflyer. We don't bite.......much.
We have a great group of people here.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You made the right decision to come here. Welcome to it! :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

To quote the Sam Adam's slogan... "Always a good decision." Welcome aboard.


----------



## Nightmarenook (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 
Nightmare:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

yo welcome :devil:


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Frontierflyer.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our humble abode frontierflyer!!!! It is theraputic around here! I was on vacation for a couple days and actually missed posting here. It's always a good thing when you can talk Halloween 24/7!!!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard... "We're Listening"


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Josh, Glad you found us as well. What have you got planned for this year?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

It is wonderful discovering that there are "more like us" out there! Welcome to the forum.. .we are great therapy... or need therapy...or have therapy.. whatever! Its GREAT!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree - in need of therapy... but it's fun to be a little nuts.

Welcome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome to therapy frontierflyer.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, frontierflyer! You've found your Hallowe'en haven!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Cheers, FF.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

frontierflyer said:


> HELLO!! I just found this forum and signed up right away! Its going to be therapeutic to be able to discuss my halloween obsession with others and know that there are others like me!!


welcome... I know what you mean! very few people I know understand the halloween obsession... it's great to have folks to relate to.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome..it's too late for you to turn back now!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Obsession?? Therapy??? OOOOO Me too, me too. 

...........What was I saying? Oh yeah, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
We're always lookin fer new folks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, looks like I almost let someone slide thru here without a hello!

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I remember when I used to be a prop whore. A prop whore I was. Are you a hauntforum prop whore? Can you hang like the big boys?

LOL. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

hello! Welcome!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Frontierflyer. There's definitely more people like you out there. In fact, so many it's, well........ SCARY. Welcome!


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome !


----------

